# Tack Room Thefts in Essex.



## Dirtymare (17 November 2011)

TACK BURGLARY - VEHICLE SEEN
Between 2pm and 3pm yesterday, 16th Nov, at Roxwell Essex, all the tack from several tack rooms, was stolen.
The thieves are believed to be using a Renault panel van index YR05 EKU, which was reportedly seen on other local farms too.
Please be alert to this vehicle and contact the police on 999 if seen.
Please also ensure that your tack rooms are secure. If you need any security advice you can contact me on this email address or on the telephone number below.
It is believed that the van originates from the Herts area, so please pass this message on to colleagues, co-workers, friends and anyone in the equine community, living cross-border.
Many thanks 

Taken from email sent to me from Suffolk Horsewatch.


----------



## Piccy (17 November 2011)

Seen this also on Essex horsewatch, feel so bad for all those effected. Have removed all my tack from the yard this morning just to be sure


----------



## Chestnutmare (17 November 2011)

Crikey thanks for the heads up I will let everyone I know too.
funnily enough just the other night I saw a white panel van stop on a dead end country road right by my yard at about 5pm as I was riding in the school with another young girl in there too, and I thought it was odd that the van should stop right by the hedge almost as if it was watching us... made me feel quite edgy actually.

Our tack rooms are locked up anyway and very securley too and there are GSD on the yard at night too...


----------



## crabbymare (17 November 2011)

Merlywerly said:



			Our tack rooms are locked up anyway and very securley too and there are GSD on the yard at night too...
		
Click to expand...

If its the same ones that were around a few years ago they will happily smash the walls or doors down, the GSD will not stop them either 
Please be careful and keep anything you can off the premises.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 November 2011)

crabbymare said:



			Please be careful and keep anything you can off the premises.
		
Click to expand...

The only way to make sure you tack is safe - keep it INSIDE your house!


----------



## olop (17 November 2011)

My yard is around the corner from the one that was burgled, cant believe this sort of thing happens, we only moved to the area a few months back & this was un-heard of from where we came from & we lived in a rough estate!
Everyone is on look around here now, they even stole newly wrapped haylage I mean WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## Chestnutmare (17 November 2011)

Great.... my stable is right by the feed/tack room door!!
I wouldn't want mine or anyone else's horse to be hurt or traumatised by anything....

YO's live on site too 

I hate things like this


----------



## caramel (20 November 2011)

We've heard about this too, and because we've had reports of horses being plaited then stolen, we've really increased security... all tack rooms are locked and alarmed, YO lives on site and can see everything! Yard's alarmed and gates are double locked. It's a real shame we're having to do this...my horse is opposite the tack room!

Friend of mine had a rug stolen off her pony's back! poor thing was out overnight and clipped. Luckily the rug was returned but it was trashed


----------



## Warmblood39 (22 November 2011)

So many people are getting broken in to. 

It is so horrible and who ever the people are need to be caught, thousands of pounds are being stolen every day. 

Just make sure you keep your yards secure!


----------

